
Shutting Down a VR Startup - mslate
https://theaccidentalengineer.com/shutting-down-vr-startup-elliot-godzich/
======
sharemywin
It's sad that companies won't shell out $2k so their employees can work in 3d.

"After developing it in 12 months—faster than any other hardware product in
company history—IBM announced the Personal Computer on 12 August 1981. Pricing
started at US$1,565 (equivalent to $4,123 in 2016) for a configuration with
16K RAM, Color Graphics Adapter, and no disk drives"

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IBM_Personal_Computer](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IBM_Personal_Computer)

------
sharemywin
Not sure why tracking time under different buckets seemed unusual?

maybe most companies don't go into details on why tasks or roles end up
rolling up into "projects" and/or "maintenance" but the IRS makes a
distinction and at larger companies you have lots of audits(internal and
external) so they stay on top of it.

